# Best place to sell a barely used embroidery machine?



## GLG (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey Everyone,

I have a practically brand new Brother Entrepreneur Pro X PR1050
(Thread count: 163441, Hours used: 5) that I am trying to sell.

Do any of you know the best place to post it to get serious buyers?

I've tried Craigslist, eBay, and some Craigslist marketplaces, but figured that there had to be better options.

Any thoughts/suggestions?

thanks!!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Get one more quality post and you can place an add in Classifieds here.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Facebook could be useful.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Digitsmith.com


----------



## BL Embroidery (Jul 28, 2018)

I would multi-list it. Craig's list and use the apps like Letgo and Varagesale. You could use eBay but the shipping is tricky with a bulky 90lb machine so you can advertise local pick up. Why are you selling it?


----------



## Zia ur Rehman (Jan 9, 2021)

you sell your embroidery machine on ebay.com


----------

